# Dead Fish Scarf!



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

For those of you who are making dead fish (or live for sensitive children) hats, there is a dead fish scarf to go with. Too fun! 

http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute, thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh no!!!! I've been trying to find some time to make the hats now I have to make the scarf too! Cool!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The mittens are coming, the mittens are coming!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I saved it in My Pages for future use


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooooh, fingerless gloves would be nice, too.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you sooooo...much, I've been waiting for this!!!


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am planning dead fish hats for g'sons for next Christmas. Now they won't have to get plain scarves to go with them!!!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for that site.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

For those who don't knit here is a crochet version of the hat called Tyee Fish Hat
http://westcoastsupernatural.wordpress.com


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

josheli said:


> For those who don't knit here is a crochet version of the hat called Tyee Fish Hat
> http://westcoastsupernatural.wordpress.com


This is the one I'm doing!!!...I have 10 grandkids so I'm trying to hurry through them!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

diziescott said:


> For those of you who are making dead fish (or live for sensitive children) hats, there is a dead fish scarf to go with. Too fun!
> 
> http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish


Awww....MAN!!!!!....This and the mittens are KNIT only!!!!....and I don't knit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

OKAY. Dead fish are a new territory for me. How about Jelly Fish


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

OKAY. Dead fish are a new territory for me. How about Jelly Fish


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I could see a jellyfish working as a hat! Just a loose floppy hat with tendrils. There are some cool looking jellyfish here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=jellyfish&sort=best

Now all we need is for some one to invent semi-transparent wool to knit with!


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

Who would have thought there would be so many jellyfish hats?!? Some of them are really cute too


----------

